# Countertop over washer and dryer. Depth? Need HELP!!!



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Get a smaller washer and dryer.
Ron


----------



## akilez (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd find a matching (or complimentary) piece of material to make flashing that the back into a kind of shelf. Who know it may prove a useful place to keep the fabric softner while leaving you a nice little folding table (counter).


----------



## akilez (Dec 8, 2010)

akilez said:


> I'd find a matching (or complimentary) piece of material to make flashing that the back into a kind of shelf. Who know it may prove a useful place to keep the fabric softner while leaving you a nice little folding table (counter).


Ok sorry for "double posting" but the system doesn't let me edit my posts:

...to make that flashing at the back... :thumbup:


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Get a smaller washer and dryer.
> Ron


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Oct 27, 2009)

I just completed this same project...also using pre-fab 24" countertop purchased from HD. I knew the machines would extend beyond the depth of the countertop but now that's it's done, it's more annoying that I'd anticipated.

I went back to HD to see if I could order the same countertop in a custom depth. Unfortunately, they told me it's unavailable. I'm capable of making a 5' length of countertop myself, but I don't see how I'd be able to replicate the complex ogee curve in the laminate. I only want to replace the countertop that's over the machines. There's another section of 24" (deep) countertop, which I won't be replacing that has the ogee drip-edge and the backsplash.

I guess I'll see if I can find someone locally to make a custom piece of counter top.

Tipsy


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

sandyman720 said:


> I want to install a countertop over my washer and dryer. It will be about 5 feet wide and be attached to walls on both sides. I plan to use angle brackets for this.
> 
> I want to use a prefab counter like these ones you can find and lowes and hd....
> 
> ...


 Yes. I would set the countertop even with the front of the appliances and build out a shelf from the wall to the back of the countertop at the same level as the backsplash.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Oct 27, 2009)

I did some more research and found out that the countertop sold by Home Depot is manufactured by VT Industries. Turns out they do in fact make a 45" deep single roll countertop that matches the 24" top I've already installed.

It has the same Ogee leading edge but no backsplash. I'll just tile to compensate for the lack of a backsplash.

Tipsy


----------

